# Celeron D

## Shocker580

Salve a tutti,

ho appena ordinato un nuovo PC (dedicato sopratutto alla registrazione di TV con una scheda DVB-T, sotto win e l'uso di linux) quindi ho preso una configurazione abbastanza ridotta e di costi contenuti:

      MB Asus P5RD1-V 775 PCI-E DDR + video

      CPU Celeron D336 2.8GHz Intel Sk775 BOX

      HD 80 GB Maxtor 80M SATA 8 MB Cache

      DIMM 512 MB DDR 400 PC3200

Questo processore ha il supporto Intel® EM64T. Ora mi chiedevo, che cflags consigliate di impostare ? Purtroppo il Celeron D non è nella lista http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags, so che ha un core prescott però è 64bit .. help   :Rolling Eyes: 

(un grazie anticipato)

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Shocker580 wrote:*   

> CPU Celeron D336 2.8GHz Intel Sk775 BOX
> 
> Questo processore ha il supporto Intel® EM64T

 

Questo processore NON ha il supporto Intel® EM64T

posta /proc/cpuinfo

comunque se avesse quel supporto devi trattarlo come un amd64

----------

## Shocker580

Il Pc l'ho ordinato, nn ce l'ho ancora, cmq http://www.intel.com/products/processor/celeron_d/index.htm dice che il supporto c'è  :Confused: 

Comunque leggendo bene l'handbook pare che questo processore vada impostato un modo differente dall'AMD64, ovvero:

```
CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"
```

----------

## COReE

Nuovissimo sto processore. Il pentium D (celeron included ) viene considerato con due core da 64bit. E' in ogni caso completamente differente da AMD64. 

I flag sono quelli che te hai impostato.

Facci sapere l'esito.  :Cool: 

----------

## Shocker580

Si ma .. per installare uso il cd AMD64 ?

Stavo studiando la guida e mi sono accorto che .. dove sono finiti i primi due stage ??  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ma il tre, l'unico rimanente è quello senza quasi alcuna compilazione ?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

E' uno scherzo vero ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *Shocker580 wrote:*   

> Stavo studiando la guida e mi sono accorto che .. dove sono finiti i primi due stage ?? 
> 
> E' uno scherzo vero ?  

 

No non è uno scherzo, ti rimando a questo articolo:

http://www.gentoo.org/news/it/gwn/20051114-newsletter.xml

@k.gothmog

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> Questo processore NON ha il supporto Intel® EM64T

 

Attento a fare queste affermazioni, al momento sul mercato c'è un discreto zibaldone, per esempio prendi AMD: esistono i Sempron e i Sempron64, i primi sono processori a 32 bit, i secondi sono processori con core Athlon 64 con memoria cache ridotta a 128 o 256 K, inoltre dai uno sguardo a questa tabella con le caratteristiche: http://www.tomshw.it/cpu.php?guide=20050801&page=amd_sempron-03 noterai che pure chiamandosi in modo uguale hanno feature differenti l'uno dall'altro.

Quindi chiedi prima sempre il nome e la sigla del processore prima di fare determinate affermazioni... la gente a volte è imprecisa, non rischiamo di esserlo pure noi   :Wink: 

P.S. Questa vuole essere solo una critica costruttiva e non volevo andare [OT]   :Very Happy: 

Ciauz   :Wink: 

----------

## Shocker580

Ed è meglio una compilazione durante l'install o dopo ?

e mi conviene usare il CD AMD64 o x86 ?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io fossi in te partirei da un'installazione a 32bit e poi proverei a ricompilare lo stage 3 (quindi di fatto ti ricompili tutto) con emerge -e world

Occhio che se emerge -e si stoppa per qualsiasi motivo ti tocca ricominciare da capo...

Io ti suggerirei di fare questo:

```
emerge -pe world |grep ebuild |cut -f2 -d"]" | sed 's/ /=/' > pippo
```

In questo modo ti generi una lista di pacchetti pronta per essere data in pasto ad emerge, dopodiché dai 

```
emerge -v `cat pippo`
```

e ti parte l'emersione del mondo...

Se per un motivo o per un'altro si dovesse stoppare l'emersione puoi spuntare la lista fino al punto in cui eri arrivato e ridare

```
emerge -v `cat pippo`
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Io fossi in te partirei da un'installazione a 32bit e poi proverei a ricompilare lo stage 3 (quindi di fatto ti ricompili tutto) con emerge -e world
> 
> [CUT]

 

Giusto per chiarire di modo che non nascano fraintendimenti poi... ricompilando tutto ocn emerge -e non si può passare da un'installazione a 32bit ad una a 64bit. L'unico modo di fare il salto di architettura è partire nuovamente from scratch. Attenzione e scegliere bene quindi.

Questo post è solo un avvertimento, non contiunuiamo qui la discussione 32bit vs 64bit visto che è già stata trattata un'infinità di volte.

----------

## Shocker580

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Io fossi in te partirei da un'installazione a 32bit e poi proverei a ricompilare lo stage 3 (quindi di fatto ti ricompili tutto) con emerge -e world
> 
> [CUT] 
> 
> Giusto per chiarire di modo che non nascano fraintendimenti poi... ricompilando tutto ocn emerge -e non si può passare da un'installazione a 32bit ad una a 64bit. 

 

Però la mia intenzione era quella di avere un sistema a 64bit. E compilare tutto fin dalla prima installazione a 64 ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Giusto per chiarire di modo che non nascano fraintendimenti poi... ricompilando tutto ocn emerge -e non si può passare da un'installazione a 32bit ad una a 64bit. L'unico modo di fare il salto di architettura è partire nuovamente from scratch. Attenzione e scegliere bene quindi.
> 
> Questo post è solo un avvertimento, non contiunuiamo qui la discussione 32bit vs 64bit visto che è già stata trattata un'infinità di volte.

 

OOps non lo sapevo davvero.... pensavo si potesse passare tranquillamente da 32 a 64...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Shocker580

A questo punto mi chiedo, esiste ancora una parte dell'handbook (possibilmente italiano  :Embarassed:  ) dove c'è lo stage 1 spiegato  :Razz:  ?

----------

## Cazzantonio

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/faq.xml#stage12

----------

## .:chrome:.

una cosa sono i Pentium-D, dual-core ma non a 64 bit reali (qui si potrebbe aprire una discussione infinita sulla politica commerciale di Intel e su cosa intendano loro per "64 bit"), e un'altra (tutt'altra cosa) sono i celeron-D, che NON sono dual-core, e nemmeno a 64 bit.

si tratta di processori derivati dal Pentium-4 per piedinatora e pipeline (core northwood), con la solita cache di secondo livello ridotta e limitati sul bus di sistema che NON può raggiungere gli 800 MHz (anche questi falsi, evviva Intel).

la D non sta per "dual-core", ma per "desktop", ed è messa lì per distinguere questi processori dai celeron-M, "mobile" a basso consumo, architettura ibrida Pentium-4 - centrino che lavora bene

queste cose te le dico con assoluta certezza. sto scrivendo da un celeron-D e ti garantisco che NON è dual-core, né a 64 bit.

ad ogni modo, a scanso di ogni equivoco si potrebbe postare /proc/cpuinfo, come avevo suggerito prima

@Shocker580:

fai attenzione ad una cosa: avere un sistemaa 64 bit non vuol dire per nulla avere una macchina più veloce. questa è solo una leggenda alimentata da voci di persone che non sanno di cosa parlano. i 64 bit nascono per fare fronte ad esigenze ben precise del segmento server e per soddisfare requisiti di sicurezza.

nell'ambito desktop i 64 bit si traducono spesso in software instabile o non disponibile per nulla (perché deve essere riadattato alla nuova architettura), nonché in un software più lento nell'esecuzione.

se la ta esigenza è quelal di avere un desktop (suppongo sia così, altrimenti non avresti preso un celeron) io ti consiglio caldamente di rimanere sui 32 bit, almeno per un anno ancora, forse due

----------

## lavish

k.gothmog avevo detto che non era questo il luogo per fare l'annesima discussione 32bit vs 64bit. Io posso dirti che non ocndivido per nulla quello che dici, solo per dare una visione non sbilanciata dei fatti a Shocker580.

Se vuoi continuare, continua su un thread già aperto, ma non qui, grazie

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lavish wrote:*   

> k.gothmog avevo detto che non era questo il luogo per fare l'annesima discussione 32bit vs 64bit. Io posso dirti che non ocndivido per nulla quello che dici, solo per dare una visione non sbilanciata dei fatti a Shocker580.
> 
> Se vuoi continuare, continua su un thread già aperto, ma non qui, grazie

 

chiedo scusa... non era mia intenzione... era solo per dare un parere, non mi pare di aver fatto del male a nessuno

----------

## Shocker580

@k.gothmog esattamente che Celeron D hai ?

----------

## lavish

Shocker580, penso che se seguissi l'indicazione di k.gothmog di postare il tuo /proc/cpuinfo, si chiarirebbero molti dubbi  :Smile: 

@ k.gothmog: tranqui, era solo per evitare che si continuasse a discutere verso quella direzione  :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Shocker580 wrote:*   

> @k.gothmog esattamente che Celeron D hai ?

 

purtroppo non ho più la scatola  :Smile: 

comunque si presenta come Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.66GHz

e queste sono le sue flag:

fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe pni monitor ds_cpl cid  xtpr

----------

## Shocker580

Secondo te esiste un solo tipo di Celeron D ?  :Confused: 

Esattamente ci sono due tipi, con e senza support 64bit. Il tuo probabilmente è della serie senza. http://www.intel.com/products/processor/celeron_d/index.htm

E poi se ti si presenta come Celeron normale sarà un Celeron normale ..

----------

## .:chrome:.

hai ragione. ho toppato  :Smile: 

però tempo fa un comunicato di intel aveva detto che i Celeron sarebbero morti presto e non avrebbero mai avuto i 64 bit... non è colpa mia se loro cambiano idea ogni tre per due  :Very Happy: 

in questo caso, per rispondere alla tua domanda:

c'è questo: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_INTEL_XEON_WITH_EM64T_Optimizations

poi non preoccuparti del fatto che il tuo processore non ci sia in quell'elenco. tra Celeron e P4 cambia solo la dimensione della cache, quindi puoi trattare il tuo processore come un normalissimo nocona

----------

## Shocker580

Ottimo  :Razz: 

A questo punto fremo dalla voglia di provare  :Very Happy: 

----------

